# LOOSE RIDERS CHAPTER REGENSBURG



## schindi_loose (18. September 2020)

Du bist bei uns richtig, wenn:

- du gern auf den Regensburger Trails unterwegs bist.

- du Teil einer lustigen Truppe sein willst.

- du nicht mehr allein im Bikepark unterwegs sein willst.

- du an Stammtischen, Bike-Trips etc. teilnehmen möchtest.


Das klingt interessant?

Dann meld Dich einfach bei UNS!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (29. August 2021)

Hallo  Ich bin beruflich diese und kommende Woche in Regensburg und hätte Lust zu biken. Mag mich jemand anschreiben? Thx  Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

